# Lista de enmuradas



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Hagamos la recopilacion de todas las bellezas que se han marchitado.
Comienzo sho:

Keira:




Joder, que guapa era. No estaba buena en el sentido en que tenia curvas para mojar pan y repetir, salvo para los necrofilos con ese cuerpo esqueleto digno de Miss Auschwitz, pero tenia uno de los rostros mas bonitos de Hollywood en los anyos 2000. Ahora ese careto da miedo.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

A esta deberian pararle ya las dosis de Mk Ultra beta Kitten.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Derroyicion y charificacion completa a los 34.
Las malas lenguas dicen que cayo en las drogas porque no supero que se la follase este cerdo productor cuando ella tenia 14:




La hermanita de Britney, esa que creo un escandalo por quedarse prenada siendo una cria, por lo visto fue fecundada por su grasienta polla.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Esta para rematar, se ha convertido al islam.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Nov 2021)

A Keyra la prefiero ahora. Britney esta bien para echarla a la pizza, ademas coloca seguro.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Natasha Henstridge la de "Species" sí que se ha pegado un hostiazo cojonudo con el muro...

...eso o se comió a alguién de lo gorda que esta ahora


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> A Keyra la prefiero ahora. Britney esta bien para echarla a la pizza, ademas coloca seguro.



Tiene la cara chupada como si le hubieran abducido los mofletes, y lo oculta llevando 1 kg de maquillaje.
Su mejor epoca, 2003-2004-2005, luego la anorexia mando a tomar por culo su fisico Poco a poco


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Natasha Henstridge la de "Species" sí que se ha pegado un hostiazo cojonudo con el muro...
> 
> ...eso o se comió a alguién de lo gorda que esta ahora




Era una gran extractora de leche, ahora esta en fase de volumen.


----------



## Cuqui (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tiene la cara chupada como si le hubieran abducido los mofletes, y lo oculta llevando 1 kg de maquillage.
> Su mejor epoca, 2003-2004-2005, luego la anorexia mando a tomar por culo su fisico Poco a poco
> Ver archivo adjunto 838388



Me reafirmo en lo dicho. Tratas de quitarle el curro a GORDalexia?


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Natasha Henstridge la de "Species" sí que se ha pegado un hostiazo cojonudo con el muro...
> 
> ...eso o se comió a alguién de lo gorda que esta ahora



Esta lo que le ha pasado es que ahora desayuna fuerte:



A muchos foreros aun se le empina mirandola con ese cuerpo de paridora, seguro.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me reafirmo en lo dicho. Tratas de quitarle el curro a GORDalexia?



Qui collons es aquesta tia ?


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esta lo que le ha pasado es que ahora desayuna fuerte:
> Ver archivo adjunto 838392
> 
> 
> Muchos foreros aun se le empinan mirandola con ese cuerpo de paridora, seguro.



Es muy bonita...yo sí melafo si se deja


----------



## John Connor (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838358
> 
> 
> A esta deberian pararle ya las dosis de Mk Ultra beta Kitten.



Pues yo a esta melafo más ahora, aunque con la chapa y la pintura puesta. De joven tenía cara de alelá.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Muchos amantes de Milfs por aqui. De alguna manera tranquilizara a las charos con los conos secos


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Me reafirmo en lo dicho. Tratas de quitarle el curro a GORDalexia?



¿Cómo sabes que está gorda?


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Hagamos la recopilacion de todas las bellezas que se han marchitado.
> Comienzo sho:
> 
> Keira:
> ...




Esta es un ciborg mínimo, a la izquierda antes de las mejoras cibernéticas que le hizo skinet, a la derecha ya es un robot.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (15 Nov 2021)

Buscad a Jessica Simpson...


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Muchos amantes de Milfs por aqui. De alguna manera tranquilizara a las charos con los conos secos



No creo que nos lean mucho esas señoras que dices


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Buscad a Jessica Simpson...



2 tetas como 2 cabezas. Solo Hay que ponerle una bolsa en la cabeza e imaginar a la shortina que os quereis follar.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No creo que nos lean mucho esas señoras que dices



No sabeis quien se esconde detras de los Nicks.


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> No sabeis quien se esconde detras de los Nicks.
> Ver archivo adjunto 838434
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838435



Ya, pero aparte de blancos y negros hay también grises...

De hecho es lo que más abunda por aqui


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Para los que quieren un producto Paco canyi


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Ya, pero aparte de blancos y negros hay también grises...
> 
> De hecho es lo que más abunda por aqui



Y rojos, no te olvides de los Rojos


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esta lo que le ha pasado es que ahora desayuna fuerte:
> Ver archivo adjunto 838392
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Y rojos, no te olvides de los Rojos



Lo que quiero decir es que es mas fácil que nos vea una mujer normal que la que tú has puesto o una modelo


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Es una melafo aun de manual, uno de los lados mas positivos de pillar anyos es el cuerpo de guitarra que acaban teniendo muchas tias. Y el que no lo reconozca que un poco de chicha no les gusta es maricon


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Subo a:


----------



## fachacine (15 Nov 2021)

Lo de Charlize Theron es terrible











Le dediqué hilo:

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...294578/page-3#lg=_xfUid-17-1637011498&slide=0


----------



## Murnau (15 Nov 2021)

Hilo mítico, pillando sitio...

Pronto se llenará de pagafantas y trolls.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo de Charlize Theron es terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Eso de adoptar niggas acaba pasando factura y provocando arrugas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> Lo que quiero decir es que es mas fácil que nos vea una mujer normal que la que tú has puesto o una modelo



Me parece que teneis forera aria que esta buena


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Me parece que teneis forera aria que esta buena
> Ver archivo adjunto 838452



No sé de quién hablas si te pones tan misteriosa, pero hemos tenido aqui foreras bastante buenas


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (15 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo de Charlize Theron es terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ahora ya no camina, vuela en escoba.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Pequeno guinyo para los amantes de traps, maricones, follatravelos y otras especies:


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> No sé de quién hablas si te pones tan misteriosa, pero hemos tenido aqui foreras bastante buenas



Una que es projusta y legal a la que quereis y mimais mucho.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


> Ahora ya no camina, vuela en escoba.



En aquella epoca no era tan feminazi


----------



## barullo (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Una que es projusta y legal a la que quereis y mimais mucho.



De eso nada...ni está buena, ni es florera ni se la mima


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

barullo dijo:


> De eso nada...ni está buena, ni es florera ni se la mima


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838363
> 
> 
> Derroyicion y charificacion completa a los 34.
> ...



Quién es esta?


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Esta es un ciborg mínimo, a la izquierda antes de las mejoras cibernéticas que le hizo skinet, a la derecha ya es un robot.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> Quién es esta?



Amanda Bynes, una novia de America Chica nickelodeon de los anyos 2000 que acabo muy mal en las dronjas. El productor de las series esas infumables no se que Schneider en aquella epoca Era el Weinstein de las puberes.


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Quién?


----------



## DigitalMarketer (15 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Pequeno guinyo para los amantes de traps, maricones, follatravelos y otras especies:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838456



@pizpi y gostosa


----------



## warlok (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Los foreros me diran si alguna vez Morticia Adams estuvo buena




??


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

warlok dijo:


>



Ese esta clonado desde el 1er programa, creo que ya van por el tercer o cuarto clon


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

Es troleo


No me denunsies


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Nov 2021)

DigitalMarketer dijo:


> @pizpi y gostosa



Veneno pa tu piel.


----------



## Kartoffeln (15 Nov 2021)

Enmurada, vive encadenada a un viejo televisor...


----------



## Malvender (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838539
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838553
> ...



Ha adelgazado un poco. Y muchos os la follariais aun incluso sobre un cadaver.
El muro es relativo, con una dieta (y maquillaje).


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838621



Quien es esta senyora?


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Quien es esta senyora?



Lara Flynn Boyle. Donna en Twin Peaks

Lara Flynn Boyle - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838621



Tiene cara de tranny


----------



## melf (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tiene cara de tranny



La cirugia ha hecho estragos


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

melf dijo:


> La cirugia ha hecho estragos



Daryl Hannah aprueba lo que dices.




En Kill Bill, ya era el canto del cisne de la belleza.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

Mama miedo......


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Caso similar: la musa de Tarantino


----------



## Ele_SD (16 Nov 2021)

melasfo en el muro o sin


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los foreros me diran si alguna vez Morticia Adams estuvo buena
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838474
> 
> ...



Su morbo tenía..


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

*KIRSTIE ALLEY *


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

.





*EJ JOHNSON*


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Me parece que la habeis puesto ya




PD: tambien se aceptan maricones que ponen fotos de tios.


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> *KIRSTIE ALLEY *



Esto deprime tete.
Por eso tengo cuidado de no comer como una cerda, se podia evitar.
RIP


----------



## Fermi (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Para los que quieren un producto Paco canyi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838441



Llamadme loco, pero a mi esta tía a sus 20 años me parecía una de las tías mas follables del planeta


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Fermi dijo:


> Llamadme loco, pero a mi esta tía a sus 20 años me parecía una de las tías mas follables del planeta



Lo era y lo tenia todo a pesar de su chonismo.


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

Celine Dion


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

Itziar Castro


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)

Lisa Apletton


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Celine Dion



Y eso que hace Poco lei un articulo en el que decian que tenia aun una piel bien cuidada


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Itziar Castro



Hablamos de derroyicion del fisico, y no de la ropa


----------



## Sir Connor (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Bueno, seamos sinceros, Era del monton.
Las mises no valian una mierda antes.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Nov 2021)

warlok dijo:


>




Al acabar cada programa.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Los foreros me diran si alguna vez Morticia Adams estuvo buena
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838474
> 
> ...



Pues anda que su ex marido.


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Pues anda que su ex marido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo visto era satanista.


----------



## Maxim Gorki (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Por lo visto era satanista.



Pues Satán no le recompensó como a Fausto o a Dorian Grey.


----------



## dougyoung (16 Nov 2021)

Sic transit chortina mundi


----------



## cacho_perro (16 Nov 2021)




----------



## Jevitronka (16 Nov 2021)

Que burdo intento de conseguir foros de foreras


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 839660
> Ver archivo adjunto 839650



Los embarazos destruyen la cintura....me parecia la tia mas guapa del mundo en 2008...puto Orlando Bloom que la prenyo...


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Pues Satán no le recompensó como a Fausto o a Dorian Grey.



Se la suda, tiene el adenocromo




Aunque por lo visto le funciona de puto culo...


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Nov 2021)

Jevitronka dijo:


> Que burdo intento de conseguir foros de foreras



Tienes un antes y despues para contribuir?


----------



## Jevitronka (16 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Tienes un antes y despues para contribuir?



No, sigo igual desde que tenía 16


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (16 Nov 2021)

Joder pues yo no conozco a la mitad de estas tipas ¿Es grave?

Aquí se juntan varias cosas:

-Primero el proceso de envejecimiento normal en cualquier ser humano, que quizás se hace más evidente en estas tipas porque siempre vivieron de su físico y por tanto el deterioro se hace más visible.

-Segundo y relacionado con lo anterior, el hecho de que estas mujeres envejecen como las demás y en cuanto dejan de cuidarse día a día, hacer ejercicio constante como un atleta o someterse a una dieta y vida estrictas, pues les pasa lo que a cualquier otra charo media. De hecho algunas de las que habéis pegado si fuesen tu vecina o tu peluquera y no tuvieseis recuerdo de como eran de jóvenes, serían un polvazo de libro y les pagabais más de una fanta y de dos.

-Tercero, que si aunamos mala genética y una vida desordenada o llena de vicios el coctel para la "derroición" está servido.

-Cuarto, que cuando la hembra es grandota y de estirpe nórdica a poco que se dejen se convierten en yeguas percheronas capaces de cargarte un camión de sacos sin despeinarse mucho. La tendencia a coger peso es muy evidente. Supongo que no ayuda una dieta a base de guisos con mantequilla o manteca de cerdo.

-Quinto, que la naturaleza es implacable. En la mujer, manque les pese, el envejecimiento es precoz y notable ya incluso a edades tan "tempranas" como los 30. O tienes una genética privilegiada y llevas una vida sana y tranquila o para los 35 ya has perdido más la mitad del atractivo que tuviste a los veintipocos. Eso es el muro ni más ni menos.

Ah se me olvidaba, sexto y último, que muchas de ellas ya taradas de la cabeza y sin poder asumir el proceso natural del envejecimiento se hacen cada estropicio en el jeto digno de estudio. Aún así en estos casos por más monstruosas que las veáis por fuera posiblemente lo que tengan dentro del tarro sea mucho peor.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (16 Nov 2021)

Hay bastantes con cirugías estéticas que han provocado buenos destrozos también.
Por ejemplo la deTwin Peaks, esa boca, madre mía, seguro que si hubiera envejecido de forma natural estaría mucho mejor.
Lo de Belén Esteban es el ejemplo de que las dronjas son malas para el cutis.


----------



## warlok (16 Nov 2021)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Al acabar cada programa.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 839553


----------



## eljusticiero (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> 2 tetas como 2 cabezas. Solo Hay que ponerle una bolsa en la cabeza e imaginar a la shortina que os quereis follar.
> Ver archivo adjunto 838426



Pues a mi tiarronas como esta me ponen , es grave _doctoh_?


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Pues a mi tiarronas como esta me ponen , es grave _doctoh_?



Para algunos, con 2 o 3 arrugas ya son consideradas viegas.


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

eljusticiero dijo:


>



Ahora parece la madre de Tomtopollas Cruise.


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Nov 2021)




----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



Esa levantaba los nabos a los crios de 6 anos en aquella epoca........y ahora, hasta Mister Policeman la denunsiaria por acoso sexual y le soltaria un tapese senora.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Daryl Hannah aprueba lo que dices.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838636
> 
> ...




Joder, que pasa, todas soñaban con parecer travestis de mayores?.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Malvender dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838539
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 838553
> ...




Ver a esta mujer era la fiesta de las ROCIADAS, un rociamiento detrás de otro, aquello era el día internacional de la rociada.

Ya cuando hizo la mierda de serie esa de los fantasmas solo le hacían planos de medio cuerpo para arriba, el resto a sido seguir la senda de la charitificacion a niveles inconcebibles.


----------



## elena francis (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838358
> 
> 
> A esta deberian pararle ya las dosis de Mk Ultra beta Kitten.



Me gusta más ahora. Tiene cierto parecido con Julia Ann.


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ahora parece la madre de Tomtopollas Cruise.



Si recordáis la película, está en el rodaje ya estaba en proceso de charitificacion.
Meg ryan salía en esa película y ya parecía tener 15 años menos que la protagonista, que por cierto ya resultaba bastante masculina por entonces.


----------



## elena francis (17 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo de Charlize Theron es terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene su morbo. Parece una dominatrix.


----------



## casaire (17 Nov 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> A Keyra la prefiero ahora. Britney esta bien para echarla a la pizza, ademas coloca seguro.



Estás de broma?. Parece un travelo del retiro ...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Todas son travestis!!!!!!!!! 

Traviesos ocultos en la oscuridad, dispuestos a salir de entre los matorrales y embestirnos!!!!


----------



## casaire (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ahora parece la madre de Tomtopollas Cruise.



Es bollera declarada. Se cambió de acera y ahora le van los coños..... En la mujer "a falta de Lomo de todo como" es muy usual.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (17 Nov 2021)

cacho_perro dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 839660
> Ver archivo adjunto 839650



La preñaron una vez .las tetas crecieron más....y ahora la han vuelto a preñar


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Se parecia un poco a Cersei...


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Nov 2021)

la pseudo actriz Candela Peña


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Yo flipo con la Lena Headey, estaba muchisimo mas guapa a los 30 y pico o a los40 que a los 20 y tantos (tenia carrapan) y eso que ha parido varias veces.




Tal vez no resista al muro a los 50, le alcanzara pero para una anglo conservar la belleza a los 40 es todo un prodigio y un merito sabiendo lo alcoholicas y poco cuidadas que son.


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Obiwanchernobil dijo:


> Todas son travestis!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Traviesos ocultos en la oscuridad, dispuestos a salir de entre los matorrales y embestirnos!!!!



Lo que pasa es que envejecen, pierden estrogenos por la menopausia y si adelgazan es aun peor porque acaban perdendo las curvas.
Mira a una tia esquelitica androgino cuando gana peso, pasa de parecer un tio a parecer mas una mujer....y mas si ha parido




Aparté de que existen ejercicios que te permiten ganar mas cadera...


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que envejecen, pierden estrogenos por la menopausia y si adelgazan es aun peor porque acaban perdendo las curvas.
> Mira a una tia esquelitica androgino cuando gana peso, pasa de parecer un tio a parecer mas una mujer....y mas si ha parido
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840591
> ...




El de la izquierda es un homo y la de la derecha un ciborg enviado por skinet desde el año 2025.
Seguramente aunque no aparezca en la imagen el homo tenga un pomerania ciborg como el de mi madre, que hijo puta el cabron cuando se le encienden los ojos en rojo es porque se queda sin baterías.


----------



## chortinator (17 Nov 2021)

fachacine dijo:


> Lo de Charlize Theron es terrible
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Con lo que fue, es que no me gustan con pelo corto, pero joder hasta con pelo corto era pizpireta


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

chortinator dijo:


> Con lo que fue, es que no me gustan con pelo corto, pero joder hasta con pelo corto era pizpireta
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 840619
> Ver archivo adjunto 840621



En este anuncio de Martini es un copia y pega de la Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> la pseudo actriz Candela Peña



Ya tenia cara de viega de joven, un poco como Eva Amaral.


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

Es un tapese senora en toda regla. Démos gracias a Legolas por prenyarla hasta convertirla en una bigotuda americana


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Nov 2021)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Caso similar: la musa de Tarantino
> Ver archivo adjunto 838661


----------



## TIESTO4EVER (17 Nov 2021)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Celine Dion


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>



Nada que ver....pero 




Otra Tia buena que hemos perdido muajaja


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Nov 2021)

TIESTO4EVER dijo:


>


----------



## Sir Connor (23 Nov 2021)




----------



## Sir Connor (13 Ene 2022)

Up


----------



## cacho_perro (13 Ene 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


>



A MI DE NANO NO ME PONÍA NADA LA PIBA ESA, NO SOPORTABA LO BIZCA Y SUCNORMAL QUE ERA CADA VEZ QUE ABRÍA EL BUZÓN... PARA PIZPI LEVANTAPICHAS DE NANOS EN ESA ÉPOCA LA MIRIAM DÍAZ AROCA, SUS MALLAS APRETADAS Y SUS PATINES:













AUNQUE CLARO, YA ESTÁ BASTANTE ENMURADA, 30 AÑOS NO PASAN EN BALDE...:


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Mar 2022)

RIP Hermione


----------



## °YoMismo° (16 Mar 2022)

Scarlet johanson


----------



## Miss Andorra (16 Mar 2022)

°YoMismo° dijo:


> Scarlet johanson
> Ver archivo adjunto 986597
> Ver archivo adjunto 986598



Su epoca dorada fue 2004/2005 como la Keira.




De hecho, posaron en aquellos anos juntas en bolas.


----------



## Favila (17 Mar 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838363
> 
> 
> Derroyicion y charificacion completa a los 34.
> ...



Como se llama el tio ese?


----------



## Sir Connor (17 Mar 2022)

La Pantoja


----------



## vanderwilde (17 Mar 2022)

Algunas ya eran feas de entrada, lo que pasa es que se repellaban la cara de pintura, y las operaciones de estética son otro sacacuartos más, no son nada de buenas. Y a los vicios les han dado a todos.


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Mar 2022)

Favila dijo:


> Como se llama el tio ese?



Dan Schneider ( productor, o chulo de estrellitas)


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Mar 2022)

.AzaleA. dijo:


> ¿Tú dijiste que eras una mujer, no? Incluso juraría que subiste foto de tu mano con el anillo de compromiso, y otra foto más de tu cuerpo con un vestido HORROROSO.
> 
> *Las de tu calaña, y que abren estos hilos, me dan mucho asco*.
> 
> ...



Esta bien, gordo derroido. Yo al menos follo y tengo a alguien que me abraza por las noches.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

barullo dijo:


> Natasha Henstridge la de "Species" sí que se ha pegado un hostiazo cojonudo con el muro...
> 
> ...eso o se comió a alguién de lo gorda que esta ahora



Una mujer que era de lo más impresionante que se haya podido ver. Como una Milla Jovovich femenina.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Maxim Gorki dijo:


> Pues anda que su ex marido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Java the Hutt ¡jajajajaja!


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

Esta es inglesa y le ha dado poco el sol...eso hace que se conserven mejor.


----------



## Roquete (17 Mar 2022)

cacho_perro dijo:


> A MI DE NANO NO ME PONÍA NADA LA PIBA ESA, NO SOPORTABA LO BIZCA Y SUCNORMAL QUE ERA CADA VEZ QUE ABRÍA EL BUZÓN... PARA PIZPI LEVANTAPICHAS DE NANOS EN ESA ÉPOCA LA MIRIAM DÍAZ AROCA, SUS MALLAS APRETADAS Y SUS PATINES:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se parece un güevo a Jerry Seinfeld


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Mar 2022)

Derroyicion y charificacion, por no decir Aidacion.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Mar 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Esta bien, gordo derroido. Yo al menos follo y tengo a alguien que me abraza por las noches.



No es gordo, es gorda o eso creo.

Y últimamente anda rabiosa por el foro. Supongo que es consciente de que se hace mayor, que envejece entre los chalados del foro sin que nadie le haga un apaño y ya solo le queda esperar tener la suerte al menos de morirse cualquier día de repente en medio de la calle en un futuro y no sola en un piso donde se la coman sus propios gatos.

Has tenido suerte, te has encontrado con un ejemplar típico de la bigotuda patria, a dos pasos de teñirse los pocos pelos que le quedan de colorines si no lo ha hecho ya. Ahora entenderás mucho mejor a los participes del foro. Con la española "empoderada" has topado.

En cuanto al hilo "sic transit gloria mundi". O lo que se decía antes en todos los pueblos de España, "no somos nadie".


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> No es gordo, es gorda o eso creo.
> 
> Y últimamente anda rabiosa por el foro. Supongo que es consciente de que se hace mayor, que envejece entre los chalados del foro sin que nadie le haga un apaño y ya solo le queda esperar tener la suerte al menos de morirse cualquier día de repente en medio de la calle en un futuro y no sola en un piso donde se la coman sus propios gatos.
> 
> ...



Ya se que regalarle entonces para su cumple:


Y


----------



## Il Corvo (17 Mar 2022)

melf dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838621



La de twin peaks, muy anoréxica


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (17 Mar 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ya se que regalarle entonces para su cumple:
> Ver archivo adjunto 987866
> 
> Y
> Ver archivo adjunto 987867



De esos creo que ya tiene una colección completa. Igual lo que tendrías que regalarle es un poquito de atención. Que de eso seguro que no va sobrada.


----------



## Miss Andorra (17 Mar 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> De esos creo que ya tiene una colección completa. Igual lo que tendrías que regalarle es un poquito de atención. Que de eso seguro que no va sobrada.



Creo que quiere que lo hagan los tios, a mi me odia porque me considéra competencia...


----------



## Calahan (19 Mar 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> Una mujer que era de lo más impresionante que se haya podido ver. Como una Milla Jovovich femenina.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987464



Sólo le fallaban las orejas.
Todavía esta güena.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Mar 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 838363
> 
> 
> Derroyicion y charificacion completa a los 34.
> ...



Nadie se pone así por una polla grasienta.


----------



## Miss Andorra (19 Mar 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Nadie se pone así por una polla grasienta.



Cuando te viole un gordo seboso bajo drogas mk repetidamente con el miedo de perder tu papel, comprenderas el Estado mental de esas chavalas.


----------



## sepultada en guano (19 Mar 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Cuando te viole un gordo seboso bajo drogas mk repetidamente con el miedo de perder tu papel, comprenderas el Estado mental de esas chavalas.



Ah.


----------



## Miss Andorra (19 Mar 2022)

La madre de dragones, la han quemado bien.


----------



## Sir Connor (20 Mar 2022)

Malena Gracia


----------



## Miss Andorra (2 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Malena Gracia



Joder, parecen trabolos de verdad.








Lana del Rey, estara a tiempo para recuperar el tipin?
Joder, con lo que me gusta su Musica..


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Celine Dion


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Joder, parecen trabolos de verdad.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1077378
> 
> ...



Me parece que ya se ha abandonado a los helados de dos kilos frente a la televisión.


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 839532
> 
> 
> Bueno, seamos sinceros, Era del monton.
> Las mises no valian una mierda antes.



Melafo....


----------



## Miss Andorra (2 Jun 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Me parece que ya se ha abandonado a los helados de dos kilos frente a la televisión.



Se supone que sigue sacando discos...a menos que se los coma...


----------



## Gotthard (2 Jun 2022)

Si esto no es envejecer con dignidad.... ni muro ni hostias.


----------



## kakarot (2 Jun 2022)

Leyre González Grande.


----------



## n_flamel (2 Jun 2022)

kakarot dijo:


> Leyre González Grande.



Ya quisieran todas enmurarse así.


----------



## Sir Connor (3 Jun 2022)

Carmen Alcayde


----------



## Chortina de Humo (3 Jun 2022)

Acabo de flipar con Yola Berrocal  se ha tuneado pero para bien.
51 años   

Si se quitara esos melones y se dejara algo mas normal ya lo bordaba


----------



## kakarot (8 Jun 2022)

n_flamel dijo:


> Ya quisieran todas enmurarse así.



O así...


----------



## John Connor (8 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Acabo de flipar con Yola Berrocal  se ha tuneado pero para bien.
> 51 años
> 
> Si se quitara esos melones y se dejara algo mas normal ya lo bordaba
> ...



Si, la verdad es que el tuneo a esta le ha queado muy bien. Esta infinitamente mejor que hace 15-20 anios.

Lo de los melones... ummm yo los dejaba como estan.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (14 Jun 2022)

Me acabo de enterar en un foro de medicina estetica que el botox no esta funcionando con la gente que se ha vacunado  estan desesperadas las adictas a ello


----------



## Kartoffeln (14 Jun 2022)

Miss Andorra dijo:


> Derroyicion y charificacion, por no decir Aidacion.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 987718


----------



## corolaria (14 Jun 2022)

Lo que aparece detrás suyo es su biblioteca personal.
Para que os hagáis una idea, por si a la mañana siguiente queréis hablar de algo con ella.
Aunque de venereas también sabe un rato.


----------



## Miss Andorra (15 Jun 2022)

Sir Connor dijo:


> Carmen Alcayde



404 caderas not found.
A ver si va a ser un tranny de esos que ve Pilar Baselga por todas partes....


----------

